# Flags and Kites



## Perry Thorvig (Mar 6, 2002)

I am going to use several flags and kites this year.

At the far upwind end of my spread, I am going to deploy a Jackite attached to 10' crappie pole. Just downwind a few yards will be two Flagman flags attached to another seven foot crappie pole. (The tip broke off last year.)

We will be about 100 yards downwind from the flags and kites. Two of us will each have a flag that we can wave at the geese and flag them in.

Does anybody else deploy their flags and kites like this?


----------



## guppy (Mar 8, 2002)

Perry

No kites for me but we do use the flags. The kind of flag doesn't seem to matter much. Have tried every thing from a bed sheet tied on to a 10' pole to the t-man flags evan a shell decoy waved works. For those that get cold standing and waving of arms has worked. I think the key here is white movement

Dean


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

When i was hunting with Chris H this spring I didnt have a blind so he put out about 12 goose magnets around me and they worked great for concealment those little BEB's never knew I was there. So there is somthting new maybe that might intise you to use the goose magnets.


----------



## Perry Thorvig (Mar 6, 2002)

I have Goose Magnets too. Half of them will be at the upwind end of the spread. The other six will be sprinkled throughout the spread.


----------

